# Empty 50 Gallon Tank



## FishCrazy1234 (Jun 23, 2005)

I just bought a new 50 gallon tank and I wanted to make it a cichlid community tank I need some ideas of wat kind of fish I should put in it I wanted some peaceful colorful fish... 

Thanks for the help


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Well ur in african one didnt know their community ones lol. Well peacocks are actually pretty docile. COuld make a beautiful peacock show tank, ngara flametails, eureka's, lwanda's, lemon jakes undu reef, and some haps too, fryeri, t. reef's, tetra. oto. "yellow princess"


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

yea i think peacocks are pretty easy


----------

